# 1/4 Scale IHC Famous 3hp



## maskell (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello Everyone, I have just started a build on a 1/4 scale IHC Famous water cooled hit and miss engine.
The pic here is of the cylinder so far and as I have spare engines I will strip a full size engine and restore it as I go, thats where the large cylinder came from. The square is what I made the cylinder from.
I machined the outer and have bored the cylinder oversize in the centre and fitted a sleeve made from a Zetor tractor clutch slave cylinder and that leaves 0.100" water jacket outside the sleeve. The cylinder had a stainless sleeve in it so I hope to open it up a little as I go.
Sorry I didnt have the foresight to take pics earlier but I will try not to let it happen again. :-[
What is the general opinion of the material I should use for piston rings and piston with the stainless bore?

Thanks Lance


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll be following this one with interest, It looks like I will be making one of the Blackberry Models kits for someone later in the year, its a 1/5th scale 3HP, what HP is yours based on?

If the bore was left untouched you may get away with Vitron O rings but if taking it out it may be better to use iron rings.

Jason


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 15, 2010)

Lance stainless likely not a good choice for a cylinder bore. galling. Lance you said in your post you repair and restore antuque as well as modern diesels for a living . Why not just use the materials found in the full sized ones. 
Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Apr 15, 2010)

The following thread has a table that gives data regarding suitable wear pairs and shows stainless steel against iron as an excellent combination. Thats why I suggested iron rings if you overbore, they will also last better against a likely rougher surface that you are likely to get.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7342.0

Jason


----------



## maskell (Apr 15, 2010)

Jason, It is a 3hp, I have some cast here so I will make the piston from it, I was thinking of casting one from a John Deere or IHC 414 piston as they seem to cast well and would wear ok too. I have made cast piston rings before so I will look at that also.

Lance


----------



## maskell (Apr 17, 2010)

Had a quiet day at work today so I went down the back and had a fiddle with the famous.
The engine is fired by an ignitor so the next thing to do was the ignitor trip roller bracket so not having a mill yet I cleaned up some flat bored a hole in it to 1.960 and set the plate up sideways and counterbored the plate to 3/16 and 0.90 deep.
I had to improvise to get it the 0.90 so the last pic is how I improvised with gasket paper under the vise grips.


----------



## maskell (Apr 17, 2010)

Machined out the flange and silver soldered the flange to the cylinder.
Started on the cylinder head and made up a scriber out of an old injector nozzle needle to mark out the 90deg spacings for the head


----------



## maskell (Apr 17, 2010)

I have included a pic of using the scriber set up and the way I rotated the chuck with an 8'' shifter tight on one jaw until it touched the bed and scribed a line and turned 90deg and repeated. I did the full rotation to check accuracy and it was the thickness of the scribe line off but I dealt with that easily.
Pic 54 The scriber at work down the sides.
Pic 55 Drilling the holes for the head studs, water outlet and valve guides in the drill press after truing it up (again)
Pic 56 The head so far with the valve guide holes, the ignitor hole, exhaust port drilled and tapped to 1/4NPT. The inlet has not been finished because it has a pilot drill broken in it at present  (the reason for walking away and writing this up) and the 2 holes in the raised centre will have the valve seats machined into them.
That might have to do for today, time for a beer.
Lance


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 17, 2010)

Is this the full scale engine?

http://sites.google.com/site/ihcfamous/


----------



## maskell (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello Twmaster, Yes looks to be the same as the one I'm playing with, I have 3 of the real ones, 1 done up for show and the rest
are waiting for their turn.

Lance


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh duh. It's the engine in your avatar picture...

Dang cold medicine making me loopy.


----------



## maskell (Apr 17, 2010)

Dont feel bad Dave, I only just worked out how to put it there, it wasnt there on your post. The one in my pic is a 2hp I did up a while ago.

Lance


----------



## maskell (Apr 29, 2010)

Whoooooops! Today I got back to the Famous and made a major stuff up. 
I had the ports bored into the head and the valve guides drilled and decided to drill down the valve guides (using them as a Pilot hole) and form the valve seats. When the drill hit the port it shot off sideways, towards the port and wrecked the head.
Head no2 is on the way (Bugger) :-[
I will this time drill the valve guides, Cut the valve seats then drill the ports at right angles.
I am also taking lessons in Autosketch so hopefully I can see what may go wrong before it does.
That Autosketch is amazing! I was scared of it until now, but now nothing will get made until I can draw it up first.
This might take a while but Im learning heaps.

 Lance


----------



## Maryak (Apr 30, 2010)

Lance,

Rename "Infamous" ??? Sorry about the whoooooops. I keep promising myself my next engine will be without them; but it's a hopeless cause.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## maskell (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I haven't died but things got very busy here and the Famous had to take the back burner for a while.
I was having difficulty getting everything done correctly with a lathe and a pedestal drill so I saved my pennies and bought a small milling machine.
I had been lurking while I learnt some of the basics of Autosketch but have now gone with Alibre so its sort of like starting again.

I have drilled the holes for the head bolts and the cooling passage and had a think about the stainless bore after Tin's coment and I think he is right and bored it out so we are back to a cast bore of approx 0.125" which leaves me a cooling jacket of approx .0125 as well.
I also machined the flats on the botton of the cylinder.
I suppose its not a race eh?


----------



## maskell (Nov 15, 2010)

The no 141 is the start of the new head.

Lance


----------



## maskell (Nov 15, 2010)

Today I got started on the cylinder head and plotted the holes for the head bolts and drilled them and made the coolant hole.
hopefully will continue later.


----------



## maskell (Nov 15, 2010)

The famous engine flywheels are a challenge so I borrowed a small flywheel from a friend and poured a couple from old John Deere pistons. The rough cast is the second one and the machined one is going to be tidied up and used only as a pattern. Im not that pleased with the outcome but have bought some Petrobond sand and will tidy them up and do another pour before I get the final useable product.
Being an IHC famous perhaps I should look for some old inter pistons 
By the way the rubber fuel hose on the 2 spokes is a look at making them fatter again for the next casting. Not sure if I will go ahead with that one yet.

Lance


----------



## maskell (Nov 17, 2010)

Today I got a little more time on the head, machining the valve recesses, the small hole at the rear is for the air fuel mix to get to the ignitor. 
Sorry about the picture quality, I didnt realise it was so poor until it was on a computer screen. It looked fine without my glasses on the screen on the camera.


----------



## Jasonb (Nov 17, 2010)

Good to see this one under way again. I am building a 1/5th scale one from castings for someone (see my thread in the "engines from castings section" and I am also going to scale these upto 1/4 to make my own engine. I have already welded up most of the base.

Jason


----------



## maskell (Nov 17, 2010)

G day Jason,
         I have been checking the 1/5 scale out from time to time and it looks as though it is comming along well. The carb on that one has helped me as I hadnt worked out how I was going to do that until I saw the bottom plate that bolts up.
Mine is a bit stop start as work gets in the way a lot, my average day starts at 6.00am in the workshop in town and I often don't get home intil 6.00-6.30pm and I do that 6 days so have to fit machining and learning CAD into that as well so it could take a while yet.
I should be doing the valves this week and make up a valve seat cutter from drill rod.
Thanks for looking in,

Lance


----------



## maskell (Nov 19, 2010)

Well got a little time and made up the valves and did a bit more on the head
The inlet valve is still quite long as it is an atmospheric inlet and I am giving myself a bit of adjustment and will sort spring tension out when it is time for a run.
The exhaust is tensioned well as it sits but they still have the thread adjustment for finer tuning. 

Lance


----------



## maskell (Nov 19, 2010)

When making the valves I chose a no 6 -32 unc thread and found by cutting the thread on the valve with a 1'' button die then tapping the collet with the tap the thread is a bit sloppy, but there is no adjustment as the die is not a split one.
I made up this quick die holder to help the job along,
The bolts will be replaced with set screws when I get to town.


----------



## maskell (Dec 14, 2010)

G Day everyone,
           I have started on the ignitor and after turning the basic sizes in the lathe I set it up in the rotary table to find a centre and radius the diamond pattern. 
From here the mounting holes also get drilled.
The ignitor has one fixed and insulated rod going through it with a fixed point contact surface and another that moves as the striker pushes it it makes and breaks causing the spark.
The hole for the fixed one is 9/64 and the fixed pin 1/8. I have drilled the holes and I was thinking of filling the fixed hole with JB weld or similar then drilling it out again. Is this a good idea? I have thought about making a bush out of nylon type material and then drilling it but heat may be a problem.
I'm open to suggestions.

Lance


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 14, 2010)

The 1/5th version I'm doing has a lining machined from Teflon, I was going to try Corian as I have that available. The drawings show it as a elongated stepped bush so not sure how you would get on with just the hole insulated parallel with teh JB Weld, I suppose you could make a larger "washer" to slip over the rod.

PM also sent

Jason


----------



## maskell (Dec 14, 2010)

Jason, The full size engine has a mica tube with mica washers under the head and as I restore old engines I have some of that but it is all too large and very flakey to deal with, I think it would have to be punched with a hole punch and not drilled.
I had not thought of teflon, thats where this forum is so great, you havent just got 1 brain (mine is hit and miss) to draw experience from.

Thanks Lance


----------

